# Dubai Photo Suggestions Needed



## VigilanteFoto (Jan 6, 2015)

We are planning a trip to Dubai for March and are seeking photography suggestions.  Lenses? I assume given the height of the buildings a wide angle is needed.  What was your dominant lens?
Time of day suggestions are also sought so that we can plan our days (it will be a quick trip). We are also hoping to get to Abu Dhabi to the Sheikh Zayed Mosque - so would mornings, or afternoons work?  Should we see the Miracle Garden on the same day as going to the Abu Dhabi SZ Mosque?
All suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Didereaux (Jan 6, 2015)

VigilanteFoto said:


> We are planning a trip to Dubai for March and are seeking photography suggestions.  Lenses? I assume given the height of the buildings a wide angle is needed.  What was your dominant lens?
> Time of day suggestions are also sought so that we can plan our days (it will be a quick trip). We are also hoping to get to Abu Dhabi to the Sheikh Zayed Mosque - so would mornings, or afternoons work?  Should we see the Miracle Garden on the same day as going to the Abu Dhabi SZ Mosque?
> All suggestions would be appreciated.




My suggestion would be to pick somewhere else to visit.   An Arab Disneyland for the ultra-rich is still a Vegas Disneyland.


----------



## VigilanteFoto (Jan 8, 2015)

My suggestion would be to pick somewhere else to visit.   An Arab Disneyland for the ultra-rich is still a Vegas Disneyland.[/QUOTE]

Sorry you don't like the UAE (not unexpected from a Texan). Looking for serious suggestions as the trip will be a trip of a lifetime.


----------



## Didereaux (Jan 8, 2015)

VigilanteFoto said:


> My suggestion would be to pick somewhere else to visit.   An Arab Disneyland for the ultra-rich is still a Vegas Disneyland.



Sorry you don't like the UAE (not unexpected from a Texan). Looking for serious suggestions as the trip will be a trip of a lifetime.[/QUOTE]


That WAS a serious suggestion.  However, it was only a suggestion that could be taken by someone not fitting the profile I hinted at.


----------



## VigilanteFoto (Jan 8, 2015)

Didereaux said:


> VigilanteFoto said:
> 
> 
> > My suggestion would be to pick somewhere else to visit.   An Arab Disneyland for the ultra-rich is still a Vegas Disneyland.
> ...




That WAS a serious suggestion.  However, it was only a suggestion that could be taken by someone not fitting the profile I hinted at.  [/QUOTE]

Haters will always hate... hate me because I am beautiful, hate me because I am rich and can afford to travel well and often... Haters will always hate.  Travel is enlightening.  There is a lot more to the UAE than what you believe to be an "ultra-rich" persons "Vegas Disneyland". Since you offer no meaningful suggestions, I can only guess you are criticizing a place you have never been. Ci sentiamo.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 8, 2015)

I went in 2000 it was ok nothing special since then it become more built up not a place I would go for a trip of a lifetime I'm with the other poster pick somewhere else


----------



## 407370 (Jan 8, 2015)

As no one else is making suggestions:

Burg Kalifa - Worlds tallest building. Try to get on a high floor of one of the hotels that overlook it at sunset or sunrise and you will not be disappointed. Standard landscape wide angle stuff will be your friend.
Dune bashing - Great fun and opportunity for desert vista. Go with a guide and avoid the temptation to try driving in the desert yourself unless you have previous experience. Again wide angle stuff + sunset / sunrise.
Old town Dubai - Great street photography with a mixture of old and new architecture. Beware photographing locals they can get a bit annoyed at the sight of a camera.
If architecture is your thing then hire a cab driver for a day and get him to take you for a tour and you will see some amazing buildings. 
Points to remember about Dubai:

it gets too hot in summer for humans. Fair skinned European types will dehydrate and suffer irreparable organ damage within 2 hours if deprived of cooling and water
UAE locals dont like cameras being pointed at them, especially ladies
the traffic is horrendous and very dangerous. get someone else to do the driving
Enjoy the trip


----------



## VigilanteFoto (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks 407370.   We think we will spend most of our time in the old part of town near the Souq's (we are not beach bums nor shoppers). Thanks for the advice about street photography.  We are very blessed to have travelled to extensively and when we visited Israel a few years ago, we did not have time to make a trip into Jordan. So this trip we are going direct to Dubai, spending a few days there and then going to Amman and Petra (hence the reference to a trip of a lifetime). Jordan's itinerary is well set -- but Dubai is still being formulated.   

Americans seem to have a real attitude about the UAE, which I don't share (I don't get why someone would trash another's vacation concept, especially when not sought).  I live for experiencing other cultures - and while I do not personally agree with some cultural norms -- tolerance comes from experiencing and understanding.


----------



## Didereaux (Jan 8, 2015)

VigilanteFoto said:


> Thanks 407370.   We think we will spend most of our time in the old part of town near the Souq's (we are not beach bums nor shoppers). Thanks for the advice about street photography.  We are very blessed to have travelled to extensively and when we visited Israel a few years ago, we did not have time to make a trip into Jordan. So this trip we are going direct to Dubai, spending a few days there and then going to Amman and Petra (hence the reference to a trip of a lifetime). Jordan's itinerary is well set -- but Dubai is still being formulated.
> 
> Americans seem to have a real attitude about the UAE, which I don't share (I don't get why someone would trash another's vacation concept, especially when not sought).  I live for experiencing other cultures - and while I do not personally agree with some cultural norms -- tolerance comes from experiencing and understanding.




tell that to the survivors in Paris at 'Charlie Hebdo'.


----------



## VigilanteFoto (Jan 8, 2015)

tell that to the survivors in Paris at 'Charlie Hebdo'.[/QUOTE]

OM... uninformed, narrow minded, and living in fear. What a shame, and such a waste. Glad you live your talk.  What happened in Paris was atrocious, as are all situations where zealots/fanatics impose (or retaliate) their beliefs on others. Sad, so sad. I hope as I grow older, I don't become similar.


----------



## Didereaux (Jan 8, 2015)

VigilanteFoto said:


> tell that to the survivors in Paris at 'Charlie Hebdo'.



OM... uninformed, narrow minded, and living in fear. What a shame, and such a waste. Glad you live your talk.  What happened in Paris was atrocious, as are all situations where zealots/fanatics impose (or retaliate) their beliefs on others. Sad, so sad. I hope as I grow older, I don't become similar.[/QUOTE]


you have nothing to offer in photography, so 'ignore' you go.


----------



## 407370 (Jan 9, 2015)

Didereaux said:


> tell that to the survivors in Paris at 'Charlie Hebdo'.



WOW that was quite a jump.

I have been lucky enough to have worked all over this planet and guess what,  people are just people from whatever culture they are brought up in. I worked in the USA for several years in Los Angeles and Minneapolis as well as Kuala Lumpur, Hong Kong and for the last 5 years in UAE, and Qatar. Have you even left your own state? because it sounds like you haven't.
Extremism exists in every culture.


----------

